
Show HN: Migra, like diff but for PostgreSQL schemas - djrobstep
https://migra.readthedocs.io/
======
dmarlow
Not sure about the naming... Would Spanish speakers call it La Migra? Might
discourage usage from that populace.

~~~
chatmasta
"La migra" means "immigration" according to google translate. What's the
problem with that? Is it also vulgar slang of some sort?

------
fiatjaf
For a moment I thought this was the tool I always wanted to build: something
that read 2 files with schema declarations on them and calculated the commands
that would be necessary to execute to go from one to the other.

I guess this is just too hard and won't pay.

~~~
djrobstep
This tool does calculate necessary changes to move from one schema to another,
in what respects does it not work the way you want?

~~~
fiatjaf
It doesn't parse my text files with "CREATE TABLE" declarations in them.

~~~
djrobstep
I have found that the best parser of text files with create table declarations
in them is an SQL database.

What's wrong with just loading the files temporarily into a database to
compare their schemas?

